# AGA Convention 2K4



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok guys - you already know all about this upcoming AGA Convention.
We've got a fantastic programme lined up for this years convention,
hosted by the Greater Washington Aquatic Plants Association (www.gwapa.org)

Field Trip:
The National Aquarium in Baltimore
Aquarium Center

Speakers:
Takashi Amano - world reknowned Photographer and Aquascaper
Jan Bastmeijer - the King of Cryptocorynes
Diana Walstead - Author of 'Ecology of the Planted Aquaria'
Mike Senske - Paludarium designer extraordinaire

Focus Groups:
Freshwater shrimp by Wilma Duncan
Emersed culture by Jan Bastmeijer
Back to basics by Dorothy Riemer
Collecting plants, driftwood and rocks

It's being hosted in Crystal City - a stones throw from DC. Infact, theres
a metro rail stop right int he basement of the hotel - a few minutes ride into
all of DC's attractions!

Historically 90% of the convention registrations 
occur during the month leading upto the convention.
That being said - we're already over 50% of *MAX CAPACITY* for
the field trip, banquet and convention registrations - and it's just the 
begining of August! Registrations are starting to pick up again. At the 
current rate, we're expecting to *MAX OUT *in about 6 weeks. So if you're 
planning on making it to the convention - you better act now before we 
run out of space. As if you needed any more incentive, the prices will go up 
as we get closer to the convention date - but we will probably be filled
to capacity way before that happens anyway.

*SO REGISTER NOW!!!*
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

...going...going....


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I am so tempted to go *L*

$ being the only thing (I think) holding me back. 

Do people typically share hotel rooms or something? Trying to see how I can squeeze down that $300+ in hotel fees *L*


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep - people share hotel rooms all the time. You'll only be in the
hotel room from 2AM - 7AM anyway - the rest of the time you'll
be hanging out with Amano, Jan, Karen, Luis, Senskes .. the list
goes on and on. Meet the people behind the names - the people you
converse with frequenty on the forums. 
You've GOT to come man. This is once in a lifetime event!
It'll be SUCH a blast!

Just check on the forums - I'm sure plenty of people will be
willing to share rooms. Post it and they will share.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I was planning on crashing in the lobby 

I'm curious to see who turns up, how many people here are going? We should probably wear name tags to recognize eachother ;-)

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Last years convention was the first one I went to - and I don't think
I'll want to miss another one. Really a lot of fun!

We'll get some 'Hello my name is..' stickers


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

So we'll need to have both the screen name and real name on the stickers.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well...there went my hard earned plant sales money *L* See you in DC.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

A question. Is there a day charge for those of us who can only get down there for saturday?

Len


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Saturday is "the meat" of the convention, That's the day we are honestly charging you for. There will be two great talks on Friday evening, but that starts late and is an appetizer for the next day, and the Sunday auction should pay for itself. At the moment registration is $59, to come hear Jan and see Amano in action and then be able to attend your choice of 'breakout' sessions and pick up huge amounts of information from gurus and network with forum buddies. That seems like a bargain to me. 

Remember, the registration price goes up the closer the convention gets.....


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Tony,

Make a post - "Looking for AGA'04 roomate". I'm sure you will find someone. 

Last year I shared the room with Ghazanfar, this year I will Giancarlo (unless he wants to crash in the lobby). 

This is a great event which I will try not to miss, ever :wink:


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i registered and sent the money today... 
i think im the first israeli guy in the contest ever  
next year, thanks to my first israeli web site dedicated to the planted tanks i hope u will c more israeli tanks... wish us luck :wink:


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

gnatster said:


> So we'll need to have both the screen name and real name on the stickers.


Unless your avatar is of any help :wink:

Giancarlo


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

...my avatar might help


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Grrrr.... Stop tempting me.... I've already gone to my big aquarium event of the year.....  

I'm going to be strong and not give in to the temptation this year, but I'd sure like to see photos of everyone enjoying themselves at the convention.
And there are so many of you who are a complete mystery in my mind of what you may look like, even though it's normal to make your own visions in your mind..... :roll:


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

A little something that shows you the quality of the hotel...



> > WOW! I just reserved the hotel room, got my $99 a room
> > night rate, then
> > had to check and see what it was with a AAA discount $259
> > a night!!!
> ...


Rick Dotson worked really hard to get the AGA folks a decent rate
on the hotel.

Did I mention the hotel has metro-rail access in the basement?
A 4 minute ride into all of DCs attractions!
All the memorials and museums, the Washington Zoo, the Capitol and
the White House - all a few minutes away. Not to mention the weather
here will be pretty good for walking around DC looking at all the
attractions! This really IS a once in a lifetime event - don't miss it!!!!!!
Bring your non-hobby spouse - they can all get together and
visit DC while you attend the conference - then join you at the banquet
that evening!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I just hope and pray it will be a safe trip and a safe stay. It is still a dangerous world and a dangerous time of the year.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

No worries in this area - tight security!


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello!

I'm on board, I just paid registration for me and my husband !!!  . (finally I convinced him to go )

We are going to travel from Mexico City to WDC, I would like to ask some recommendations, Should we rent a car ? what easy should be traveling by metro? Which is the nearest airport ? 

Any adivice appeciated !


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Regan National is just a couple metro stops away from the hotel. I am sure that the hotel has a courtesy van available to shuttle people to and from the airport. You don't need a car, unless you really want to have one there. The metro can get you to almost everything you'd want to see in DC.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

The nearest airport is Regan National in DC. There's Metro Rail
service from the airport straight into the basement of the hotel.
In addition to that - the hotel also runs a shuttle service to and from
Regan National.

If you're coming in a little earlier to tour DC - the Metro Rail also takes
your into all of DCs attractions. 

We'll arrange for all transportation for the field trip and the 
rest of the convention is in the hotel ballroom.
In this case, you wouldn't need to rent a car. 

There are two other airports in the area,
Dulles International (IAD) and Baltimore-Washington Intl (BWI)
but you'd have to get a ride (cab or rent-a-car) 

When reserving a room at the hotel - ensure that you use the
group discount code - you'll get a MUCH better rate. The discount
applies the few days leading upto the convention, through the weekend.
This will allow the folks who're coming in a little early to squeeze in
sightseeing DC to enjoy the discounted room rate.

Check all three airports to see availablity and ticket rates - you may
be able to save a decent amount on airfare depending on where
you're coming from and what airport you arrive at.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

The metro is one (1) stop away from Regan National, DCA, heading west, the fare is $1.35.


----------



## claus (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your advice!! definitively no car needed  . See you there guys !


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ghanzafar,

Do you happen to know what the parking situation is like for those of us driving into D.C.? I'm really looking forward to this year's convention and getting a chance to see the master at work. 

Bailin Shaw
DFW Aquatic Plant Club
www.aquatic-plants.org


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I beleive there is parking available in the hotel parking garage. I know
we looked into that - but my memory fails me a bit since we looked at
so many different hotels. I'll get back to you on this as soon as I confirm
it with the hotel.


----------

